# Where can I buy low sodium vegemite, please?



## sealdaddy (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy it online in the US?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

sealdaddy said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy it online in the US?



Hi,

amazon.com used to sell it. I would try there.


----------



## sealdaddy (Oct 20, 2013)

They only sell regular Vegemite, but not the low sodium...I checked before posting this question.
But Thank you~!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sealdaddy said:


> They only sell regular Vegemite, but not the low sodium...I checked before posting this question.
> But Thank you~!!


they dont seem to list a low sodium cersion 
Start with VEGEMITE


----------



## sealdaddy (Oct 20, 2013)

Right, and I can buy regular Vegemite locally here in Texas.
Thanks though~


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Vegemite 400g Jar: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## sealdaddy (Oct 20, 2013)

Again, thank you...I know Amazon sells the Regular Vegemite.
BUT I'm Only looking for their version with Less Salt.
The Low Sodium version sold down under, my friend.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Kraft apparently dropped their lower sodium Vegemite ("My First Vegemite") last year (2012) since it wasn't selling well. It's not listed on their Australian Web site. That's probably why you can't find it. You can ask the folks at aussiefoodshop.com what they know about it.

Not that it's the same, but I don't think there's a lower sodium Marmite either. Supposedly there's a lower sodium version of Cenovis (the Swiss yeast extract spread), but I can't find it online.


----------

